# White Cow Bird?



## nadroj18 (Dec 13, 2012)

My buddy and I were wondering if those white cattle Egret's are protected?  I'm pretty sure a few of you on here will know which ones I'm talking about.  I was looking at some pictures of these things and wodering is it illegal to kill one? Not that I really feel the need to, but if I did, it's better know before you shoot.

-Jordan


----------



## miles58 (Dec 13, 2012)

nadroj18 said:


> My buddy and I were wondering if those white cattle Egret's are protected?  I'm pretty sure a few of you on here will know which ones I'm talking about.  I was looking at some pictures of these things and wodering is it illegal to kill one? Not that I really feel the need to, but if I did, it's better know before you shoot.
> 
> -Jordan



They are protected up here, and since they are native and migratory I would expect they are protected down there too.

Dave


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

They`re protected down here. They`re not native though.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Dec 13, 2012)

About the only birds that aren't protected in some way, are pigeons, european sparrows, and starlings.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 13, 2012)

Yep, what Nicodemus & cuda67bnl said.  Cattle egrets recieve protection under the federal Migratory Bird Treaty Act, even though they are non-native.  Unlike the birds cuda67bnl listed, cattle egrets don't receive an exemption from protection...


----------



## Throwback (Dec 16, 2012)

because the law says they are



T


----------

